# Fm Radio



## 7monk (Oct 7, 2006)

How Can Listen Fm Viz. Radiomirchi On Net.
If U Know Then Plz..tell How?????


----------



## AshishSharma (Oct 7, 2006)

Well you can use the utility attached to listen to some nice Indian radio stations really nice app by Nitin Prakash Shinde *www.websamba.com/nitinshinde

U can add stations to the file. Does anyone has the local indian radio stations ?


----------



## blueshift (Oct 7, 2006)

There must not be radio station for Radio Mirchi i guess.

Try Screamer Radio
Size:740K (free)


----------



## Official Techie (Oct 8, 2006)

AshishSharma said:
			
		

> Well you can use the utility attached to listen to some nice Indian radio stations really nice app by Nitin Prakash Shinde *www.websamba.com/nitinshinde
> 
> U can add stations to the file. Does anyone has the local indian radio stations ?



wats the use of that fm.exe  we just have to use winamp to play it


----------



## thecyclone2k (Oct 8, 2006)

Ting Tong! *www.websamba.com/nitinshinde doesn't work.


----------



## Official Techie (Oct 8, 2006)

and that fmradio.exe doesnt work too i used winamp-->add url and pasted the links of fm stations given in the read me


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 9, 2006)

Official Techie said:
			
		

> and that fmradio.exe doesnt work too i used winamp-->add url and pasted the links of fm stations given in the read me




can u post URL here so that we can also listen fm using PC & winamp only


----------



## mediator (Oct 9, 2006)

Globe7 !


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 9, 2006)

what is Globe7!


----------



## Official Techie (Oct 9, 2006)

Free SMS 

Send Free SMS to any mobile and stay connected with your offline friends
  Create Your Own Channel 

Create your own channel and share videos with your friends
  Free US Phone Number 

Get a Free US phone number and receive calls on your PC or Laptop
  Video Calls 

Enjoy real time video calling with remarkable video quality
  No.1 VOIP Provider 

Globe7 is ranked as No.1 voipprovider across the Globe.
www.myvoipprovider.com
  Invite Your Friends 

Invite your friends to watch your channel and earn credits while they watch


----------



## satyamy (Oct 9, 2006)

no idea abt Radio Mirchi
But use Musicindiaonline.com & Dishant.com for Music


----------



## AshishSharma (Oct 10, 2006)

@ Official Techie .... Fm.exe works fine on my computer donno about urs...

@Piyush619.... There is a text file in the ZIP file which has all the URL's thats where Fm.exe picks them from. I've nt tried using Winamp for this but they should work ....


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 22, 2006)

is there any direct link to RadioCIty91 FM. 93.5 95 or 98.3 FM station online

which can be configured in Winamp


----------



## mediator (Oct 22, 2006)

@piyush
Globe 7
1. online video/audio conferencing
2. chat
3. Online tv channels
4. online fm radios
5. pc to pc/teleophone talk

Globe7= All in one solution!


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 24, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> @piyush
> Globe 7
> 1. online video/audio conferencing
> 2. chat
> ...




i downloaded it but when register error

430 Not FOund
Cannot resolve host
www.s-1-5-21-2000478354-1563985344-839522115.com


i just wanna online fm can u suggest any other ware


----------



## rajas (Oct 24, 2006)

for me only Radio Tarana - New Zealand works.


----------



## mediator (Oct 24, 2006)

@piyush, I dunno about the registry error, I never faced it! U may keep trying!


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 24, 2006)

I read its help & FAQs it needs port 5060 to be open permanently to connect Globe7

is there any danger to open UDP port 5060   

can anyone tell me for which purpose this port is usable


----------



## mediator (Oct 24, 2006)

@Piyush : See u shud understand what udp port is first. UDP ports are commonly used for downloading files, streaming etc. The ports numbered 1024 and above are used by user space programs, primarily as temporary ports for out-going connections by client programs such as web browsers,globe7 etc. 
So there is no danger to open port 5060. Also allow globe7 to access net, if u use firewalls etc!


----------



## amitshahc (Apr 14, 2008)

hey guys don't be worried. i have the worldwide indian fm radio with me. i had posted it first in my blog toolnext.com and have also given a download link on which i have uploaded it manually for other user to access it.
it is 
*rapidshare.de/files/38715909/FMRadio.zip.
enjoy.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 14, 2008)

So, Why'd u bump a ~2 year old post again?


----------

